# Fox Hunting



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is pretty silly, but thought I'd share anyways.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO! That was icing on the cake from just getting back on a couple stands for fox. I didn't see any this time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> LMAO! That was icing on the cake from just getting back on a couple stands for fox. I didn't see any this time.


Thats because he was hunting YOU!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!!! -_O- -BaHa!- :rotfl: -_O-

Did you set that up and take that pic? Or was it just one you found? Kudos to the original pic taker of that one!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone on this forum had that as their avatar for a while. Pretty funny!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have had this pic stored in my computer for over ten years. I get it sent to me about twice a year. It is GREAT. Love it. :mrgreen: 

Had it for my wallpaper for quite awile too.


----------

